# How can I connect my analog video camera to my iMac?



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I just bought a Pinnacle Dazzle to connect my analog Video 8 video camera to my iMac and its not being recognized. I guess I am going to have to return it.

Is there anything out there I can use to connect my analog video camera to my iMac?

Thanks


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

You want an Analogue to DV bridge. If the Dazzle isn't doing it for you, there are lots of other choices:

http://www.adstech.com/products/API-558-EFS/intro/API-558_intro.asp?pid=API-558-EFS
http://www.canopus.com/products/ADVC110/index.php

I's surprised the Dazzle isn't working. If it's FireWire, it should work.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

What process were you using the Dazzle with, iMovie import? FCP(or express)? Does it come with driver software or is it recognized like a MiniDV camera without extra software?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31482


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

or Datavideo DAC-200

Thanks
Trevor 
CanadaRAM.com


----------

